# quick disconnect question



## 86hydroblazer (Sep 3, 2009)

just wondering why people have thier disconnect located outside the trunk? would it be better to have right beside your seat? i have a quick disconnect heavyduty button switch that i wanna install by my seat instead of havin it in the back, what do yall think? and why have it in the back of the car? :dunno:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

I have mine ran to underneath my seat.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

the longer the ground the more power you lose


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86hydroblazer_@Feb 15 2010, 12:45 AM~16615440
> *just wondering why people have thier disconnect located outside the trunk? would it be better to have right beside your seat? i have a quick disconnect heavyduty button switch that i wanna install by my seat instead of havin it in the back,  what do yall think? and why have it in the back of the car? :dunno:
> *



shorter cable less resistance...but if ur gonna run one under ur seat, dont use ur seat bolt bracket or any other sheetmetal part of the car to ground it to..drill a hole thru the floor pan and weld a stud to ur cars frame or bolt it to the tranny mount...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

A FASTER WAY TO BURN YOUR CAR UP IF RAN THRW THE FRONT, THATS WHAT HAPPEND TO MY BOYS CAR,


----------



## 86hydroblazer (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah i figured, the longer the wire the thicker it has to be ,i wouldnt mind leavin it inthe back, but by the time i get off and disconnect it itll burn everything cuz i have a fucked up leg so it takes me a while to get off any car lol :tears: :banghead:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 15 2010, 01:57 AM~16615554
> *the longer the ground the more power you lose
> *


Really? Well, glad I learned that early. I wanted to run mine under my front seat.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I have my ground under my seat w no power issues whatsoever


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 15 2010, 07:31 AM~16616371
> *Really? Well, glad I learned that early. I wanted to run mine under my front seat.
> *


I have mine under the seat but I have only lifted up 20 times since my install. For a lay and play setup it will be fine under the seat as long as you do like kingfish said and drill though the floor and bolt the ground to the frame. Oh a use big ass ground cable.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 14 2010, 11:57 PM~16615554
> *the longer the ground the more power you lose
> *


not with 1/0 cable.........................on a hopper running it hanging out the trunk is better.......but on a daily there is no other way but under the seat :thumbsup:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 15 2010, 10:10 AM~16616473
> *not with 1/0 cable.........................on a hopper running it hanging out the trunk is better.......but on a daily there is no other way but under the seat :thumbsup:
> *


x2-every 20 feet you use a size bigger wire,so if your set up runs 2ga use 1ga to run it under your seat-thats with anything..hydros/car sterio ect-everyone i know has a welder dissconnect in the trunk and a shut off switch mounted under front seat-double saftey :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

How about parts that dont fail so you dont need to unplug things?


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 15 2010, 10:31 AM~16616540
> *How about parts that dont fail so you dont need to unplug things?
> *


if you build them...they will come ahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got 2 cables ran to under the seat, from the trunk. the longer the wire the more resistance is true, but i think it that is if u want to get technical you dont lose enuff power to make a difference, and if u want to get technical there are other metals out there besides copper that will dissipate heat better, and result in less resistance....


----------



## 86hydroblazer (Sep 3, 2009)

i guess i wont run a quick disconnect just run it direct and let the shit burn if it wants haha


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Feb 15 2010, 08:45 AM~16616603
> *if you build them...they will come ahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


only if you can get people to use them first. oh and they have to be cheap.

In theory, there's plenty of marine/electric cart noids that should work, but everytime someone tries one, it fails (i.e. pro hopper hd noid)


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 15 2010, 11:45 AM~16618228
> *only if you can get people to use them first. oh and they have to be cheap.
> 
> In theory, there's plenty of marine/electric cart noids that should work, but everytime someone tries one, it fails (i.e. pro hopper hd noid)
> *


True....majority of lowriders are cheap bastards


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 15 2010, 06:31 AM~16616371
> *Really? Well, glad I learned that early. I wanted to run mine under my front seat.
> *



I THINK FOR US ITS BEST UNDER THE SEAT.. UNLESS YOU'RE BUILDING A HOPPER...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86hydroblazer_@Feb 15 2010, 08:36 AM~16616878
> *i guess i wont run a quick disconnect just run it direct and let the shit burn if it wants haha
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

running under the seat is the only right way.. grounds hanging out the trunk are for lazy hacks, or hoppers. i always run 2/0 or 1/0 welding cable from seat to battery rack. i run both wires to the back because i dont wanna drill a hole in my floors to get to my frame. and whoever says u lose power, dont know what there talking about, just use the right cable. and iv done this on 5 or 6 cars and NEVER had a problem.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Feb 15 2010, 03:27 PM~16619859
> *running under the seat is the only right way.. grounds hanging out the trunk are for lazy hacks, or hoppers. i always run 2/0 or 1/0 welding cable from seat to battery rack. i run both wires to the back because i dont wanna drill a hole in my floors to get to my frame. and whoever says u lose power, dont know what there talking about, just use the right cable. and iv done this on 5 or 6 cars and NEVER had a problem.
> *


the losing power part, is part of the physics behind the longer wire...but for our application the power loss is not noticeable..


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2010, 02:32 PM~16619896
> *the losing power part, is part of the physics behind the longer wire...but for our application the power loss is not noticeable..
> *


yes i know, but with the right size cable, like u said u wont see or feel the difference  just like stereo power and grounds :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

The main reason I don't do a disconnect in the interior is if the solenoids stick and you have to pull it there is going to be a rather large arc. I don't like the idea of starting a fire or even just ruining some of the upholstery.

I like the idea of using a contained "switch" in the interior with a back up manual disconnect in the trunk.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Feb 15 2010, 03:27 PM~16619859
> *running under the seat is the only right way.. grounds hanging out the trunk are for lazy hacks, or hoppers. i always run 2/0 or 1/0 welding cable from seat to battery rack. i run both wires to the back because i dont wanna drill a hole in my floors to get to my frame. and whoever says u lose power, dont know what there talking about, just use the right cable. and iv done this on 5 or 6 cars and NEVER had a problem.
> *


:h5: this is how i did my car! I have like 20ft of cable for my ground w no power issues


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 15 2010, 02:58 PM~16620111
> *:h5:  this is how i did my car! I have like 20ft of cable for my ground w no power issues
> *


 :h5:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I've never run one inside the car, but I'm definitely going to try it this time with the caddy. You guys using forklift style or traditional welders disconnect?


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 15 2010, 04:38 PM~16620834
> *I've never run one inside the car, but I'm definitely going to try it this time with the caddy. You guys using forklift style or traditional welders disconnect?
> *


ive used both,, but i went back to the regular welder disconnect(dont know the name right now), seems a bit cleaner and easier to disconnect for me.. but ive used both.. use the one u like...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i got mine under my seat with no problems. but i drive it as much as i can and dont feel like stopping in the middle of traffic and running to the back if something sticks


----------



## fredmex64 (May 18, 2006)

Im a electrician i was wondering why dont u guys use regular o/1 thhn cable its less resistance???? and cleaner look and its cheaper???


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Why not the 500 amp nc contactor .


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

If your an electrician then u know that welder wire has 100 time as many strands which is way less resistance then typical thhn thats why they use it to be able to hole that many amps with a smaller wire and its more flexible, welding leads are some of the best wire there is out there. I've kicked the idea around of a contactor but it would have to b a hd continuios duty contactor cus if not it would burn up pretty easily considering with a NC contactor it would have to be hot the whole time it was off wich me personally i usually leave mine off anytime im not around my car, but surley theres one out there that would work jus gots to find it so that way you could cut it off with the flip of a switch.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2010, 03:32 PM~16619896
> *the losing power part, is part of the physics behind the longer wire...but for our application the power loss is not noticeable..
> *


which is none,there is no powerloss when running 1/0 cable thru out your whole entire set up,test the amps and voltage from a trunk ground compared to one running under your seat its the same....cuz Ive tested it. :thumbsup: I ran a trunk ground and had some1 hit the switch and reconnected my under the seat ground and had the same person hit the switch and it read the same amount.....


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

Under the seat!! Only way to go!! And if you build a GOOD setup with GOOD components it wont fail for years..


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

The contactor will work great. 

There is a lot of other wiring you can do , but this is just the simple one 

The off position the car charges both batterys  

SILVER CONTACTS DONT GET STUCK UNTIL THE SILVER WEARS OUT


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

THE DIAGRAM SUCKS


----------



## banditmike (Sep 30, 2009)

damn does that mean useing jumper cables dont work for a ground???
lmao j/k


----------



## 86hydroblazer (Sep 3, 2009)

i thought about a jumper cable too lol


----------



## Big Bastard Loco (Jul 5, 2005)

Power issues, realy? I always thought it was just preference and reasonability.

Rollers/Cruisers have it under the seat where its quicker to contain a 4th of july festival (which shouldnt happen if your just cruisin), and hoppers have it out the trunk where they can grab at it without having to climb in the car.

Thats my theory.


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by banditmike_@Feb 20 2010, 01:29 PM~16671007
> *damn does that mean useing jumper cables dont work for a ground???
> lmao  j/k
> *


I used a jumper cable
Ground On 48 volts.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 18 2010, 10:21 PM~16656610
> *which is none,there is no powerloss when running 1/0 cable thru out your whole entire set up,test the amps and voltage from a trunk ground compared to one running under your seat its the same....cuz Ive tested it. :thumbsup: I ran a trunk ground and had some1 hit the switch and reconnected my under the seat ground and had the same person hit the switch and it read the same amount.....
> *


There is a power loss. Nothing anyone will notice whose currently building a lowrider.

Car audio guys will freak out about that kind of thing, so will drag racers, but if you want the disconnect inside your car, I think you can let this fraction of a fraction of a fration of a percent of a performance loss go, at least until you have $3000 in batts, spent 2 weeks building the perfect motors, and use all gold plated terminals.

I dont run the disconnect under the seat because I've never needed one for an emergency. I might do it this time around, thickest wire I can stuff under the carpet, and a fire proof mat stiched onto the carpet and across the seat foam,or maybe a mostly enclosed box around the disconnect,just to be safe. I've heard stories..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got both ground cables running to my front floor board. so its not bolted to the seat bracket, and its still inside the car for quick disconnect.


----------

